# Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea?



## 1.8Tboooost (May 22, 2009)

Is there anything ill advised about changing from one brand to another but keeping the grade/spec the same?
I don't see why not but wanted to make sure there wasn't any possible issues I'd run into.
TIA


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*

Zero issues. Change at will.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*

Yes. Not all engine oils are made the same. Some have greater vicosity, protection against wear and so on. 
Check out this site and decide for yourself: http://www.performanceoilnews....shtml


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (DTMVDUB)*

That site is nothing more than an Amsoil marketing site. It says right on the front page and they sell Amsoil products in products section. Hardly an objective source. I have nothing against Amsoil in the slightest but don't present it as an end all or objective source of oil information. It is not. It is an Amsoil marketing site.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*

no issues changing brands...but you might be taking a step backwards in quality...is this change due to price difference? availability?


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

each oil is going to have a different additive pack and different viscosity yes even though its a 5w-40 each has a different viscosity. will it hurt your engine. not really. you may have to add oil more often if your car bruns oil and different things but youll have to try it and find out. if your getting castrol get the gc stuff. it is nice just started using it. i love it and it was cheap too


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_That site is nothing more than an Amsoil marketing site. It says right on the front page and they sell Amsoil products in products section. Hardly an objective source. I have nothing against Amsoil in the slightest but don't present it as an end all or objective source of oil information. It is not. It is an Amsoil marketing site.

I'm not selling oil, nor do I endorse Amsoil.
Point is that not all oil is manufactured the same. 
Go with Mobil 1 and you'll be fine.


----------



## Stevesvws (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (DTMVDUB)*

i am sure you could switch, but why go to anybody besides the elf if you are already using it?
stick with the elf or total as i think its now called. i have been using that for years in my passat 1.8t with no issues.


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*

If you're changing to Castrol, the only Castrol worth changing to is German Castrol (Syntec 0w-30 "Made In Germany"). It is one of the best oils out there for your 1.8t


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tboooost* »_Is there anything ill advised about changing from one brand to another but keeping the grade/spec the same?
I don't see why not but wanted to make sure there wasn't any possible issues I'd run into.
TIA
 
as long as you use the 502 volks approved oil your engine will not know any difference.
Just like as long as your using 91 octane from shell and went to bp and put in 91 , same same


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (1.8Tboooost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tboooost* »_Is there anything ill advised about changing from one brand to another but keeping the grade/spec the same?
I don't see why not but wanted to make sure there wasn't any possible issues I'd run into.
TIA

No issues.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Changing synthetic Oil from Elf to Castrol...good idea? (pturner67)*

I would stay with the ELF oil now re-branded Total. IMO ELF is a better oil than castrol unless you can get German castrol. Just my opinion.


----------

